# CDR-W Troubles

## j7899

I cant get my CDR-W drive to mount. In Grub I have hdc=ide-scsi and am loading the modules. cdrecord -scanbus returns:

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX160E  ' '1.0e' Removable CD-ROM

I even created /dev/sr0 and linked /dev/cdrw to it. The problem is when I try to mount I get an error saying not a valid block device. I tried linking /dev/sr0 to something like /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0 but that didn't work I also tried linking to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0 with no luck. Any advice?

----------

## klieber

Does dmesg return anything pertinent?  Also, are you getting any error messages in your logs?

Generally, these types of problems are due to a kernel config error, so you might double-check your config to make sure all the right things are compiled.  Also, I'm assuming you tried the '-t iso9660' option to the mount command, right?

--kurt

----------

## BillyD

Do you have it defined in your fstab?

----------

## j7899

No errors, it is just that sr0 doesn't point to anything, ie, cdrom0 points to /dev/ide/etc...... and sr0 doesn't. sg0 does point to generic scsi support, but it wont work  :Sad: 

It is somewhat defined in fstab right now, I need to figure out setting it up and linking it first before I am worried about fstab, it basically looks as so:

/dev/sro      /mnt/cdrecorder     is09660   user,noauto,rw 0 0

----------

## BillyD

How about your /etc/devfsd.conf file?  You may have already done it, however there are some lines in there you may need to uncomment...take a look.  Sorry if these suggestions aren't helping - just things that are popping into my head that may have something to do with it.

----------

## j7899

Yeah I uncommented those lines and it created the devices, but they aren't linked to anything.

----------

## jay

 *j7899 wrote:*   

> I cant get my CDR-W drive to mount. In Grub I have hdc=ide-scsi and am loading the modules. cdrecord -scanbus returns:
> 
> scsibus0:
> 
>         0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX160E  ' '1.0e' Removable CD-ROM
> ...

 

You have to edit /etc/devfsd.conf and link it to /dev/sg0 instead, then it will work.

```

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the emulated scsi bus

# (change 'sg0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP      ^cdrw$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sg0 cdrw

REGISTER    ^sg0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER  ^sg0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

----------

## rob

/dev/sro      /mnt/cdrecorder     is09660   user,noauto,rw 0 0

You may have made a typo but that should be iso9660 not is<zero>9660.

Also you will want sr_mod, sg, scsi_mod, iso9660 (with joliette extentions) and ide-scsi compiled in or as modules for your kernel. ide-scsi should be compiled in if you are booting with ide-scsi=hd?.

not sure if this helps but good luck.

-rob_

----------

